# أسأل عن ظاهرة تكون الثلج على مواسير الغاز الطبيعي ؟



## قسم ميكانيكا (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أسأل عن ظاهرة تكون الثلج على مواسير الغاز الطبيعي ؟

وشكرا


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (9 مايو 2008)

اذا كان هناك غاز تعرض للضغط الشديد فان ذلك يجعل جزيئاته تتقارب وقد يتحول الى سائل نتيجة ذلك .... طيب لو شيلنا الضغط ده من عليه هيحصل ايه؟ الجزيئات هتحاول تبعد تانى عن بعضها ويرجع تانى غاز ..... ماشى لحد كده ؟؟
طيب لما يكون فيه حاجة بتتحول من سائل الى غاز مش ده معناه انها بتمتص حرارة من الوسط المحيط بها ... طيب لو الوسط المحيط بيها ده كان هواء ... يبقى هيتحول لثلج .
يبقى لو حصل وتكون ثلج حول جزء من ماسورة بها غاز مضغوط يبقى ده دليل على وجود تسريب فى المكان ده
واخيرا فما ذكرته ليس سوى تحليلى الشخصى وربما يكون غير صحيح ولكنها محاولة منى


----------



## قسم ميكانيكا (9 مايو 2008)

سامح سليم التترى قال:


> يبقى لو حصل وتكون ثلج حول جزء من ماسورة بها غاز مضغوط يبقى ده دليل على وجود تسريب فى المكان ده


 
الثلج المتكون أخي الكريم يكون على خط المواسير كله تقريبا 

كما لو أن هناك تسريب كما ذكرت لتسرب الغاز المضغوط للخارج مباشرة من المواسير

الذي يحدث بالضبط هو أني أذهب إلى الصباح للعمل فأجد خط المواسير مغطى بطبقة من الثلج تماما ثم يبدأ هذا الثلج في الانصهار قرب الظهر أي مع اشتداد الشمس مما يعني أن هذه الظاهرة تحدث ليلا لكن حتى الآن لا اعرف سبب حدوثها


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (10 مايو 2008)

موضوع شيق ولا اجد ما اضيفه ؟؟


----------



## سعيد العسكري (10 مايو 2008)

1-ان الغاز المتكون على الانابيب هو نتيجة لعدم ضبط الثرموستات على الدرجه المناسبه مما يؤدي الى عدم فصل الكمبريسر
2-قد تكون شبكة المكثف او شبكة المبخر غير نظيفه


----------



## قسم ميكانيكا (11 مايو 2008)

سعيد العسكري قال:


> 1-ان الغاز المتكون على الانابيب هو نتيجة لعدم ضبط الثرموستات على الدرجه المناسبه مما يؤدي الى عدم فصل الكمبريسر
> 2-قد تكون شبكة المكثف او شبكة المبخر غير نظيفه


 
أخي الكريم

أنا لا أتحدث عن ثلاجة أنا أتحدث عن خط مواسير طوله يزيد عن الكيلومتر به غاز طبيعي يستخدم في إشعال غلاية بخارية

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الشقى (11 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الكريم 
تكون الثلج على مواسير الغاز الطبيعى يحدث نتيجة للآتى :
الغاز المار خلال المواسير يكون مضغوط بضغط عالى وهو ضغط شبكة الغاز الطبيعى 
يترواح الضغط طبقا وحالة الشبكة ( معدل الانتاج - معدل السحب ) 
يمكن ان يكون ضغط الشبكة ( الغاز الطبيعى ) مثلا 60 بار 
أى ان ضغط الغاز P = 60 Bar 
هذا الضغط لا يمكن إستخدامة مباشرة لأى أغراض صناعية 
وبالتالى لا بد من تخفيضه الى ضغط التشغيل للغرض المستخدم من أجله 
وليكم مثلا محطة كهرباء بها ( Gas Turbine ) تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى 
ضغط التشغيل للـ ( Gas Turbine) مثلا 10 بار 
سوف يتم تخفيض الغاز من 60 بار الى 10 بار 
يتم ذلك عن طريق محطات تخفيض بها بلوف تخفيض ( Control valves )
حدوث إنخفاض فى الضغط delta P بمقدار 50 بار 
من القانون العام للغازات فان الضغط يتناسب طرديا مع درجة الحرارة
أى انه يحدث إنخفاض فى درجة الحرارة delta T مكافئة للإنخفاض فى الضغط ( تتعين من الجدوال الخاصة لذلك )
وبالتالى تنخفض درجة حرارة الغاز 
الهواء المحيط بمواسير الغاز له خواص منها dew point 
درجة حرارة الغاز تتعدى هذة الدرجة وبالتالى يحدث تكثف لقطرات الماء فى الهواء على تلك المواسير 
وتتكون طبقة الثلج على المواسير 

ولمعاجة تلك المشكلة ( إنخفاض درجة حرارة الغاز أثناء مرحلة التخفيض )
يتم إضافة مرحلة مهمة فى تلك المحطات وهى السخانات 
حيث يتم تسخين الغاز الطبيعى ورفع درجة حرارتة قبل أن يدخل مرحلة التخفيض لتلافى تلك المشكلة 
يستخدم سخانات من نوع Fire Tube Bolier 
أتمنى انى أكون قد أوضحت تلك الظاهرة 

مهندس / وليد كمال محمد فلا 
جمهورية مصر العربية


----------



## قسم ميكانيكا (11 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم مهندس / وليد على الجواب الشافي فقد اتضحت الآن لدي المسألة

وشكرا


----------



## مهاجر (12 مايو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع...*

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً على هذا النقاش المفيد

في الضواغط نرى تكون الثلج على مدخل الضاغط بينما مخرج الضاغط يكون حار وذلك بسبب ضغط الغاز 

للمعلومية:
مدخل الضاغط : 
يتراوح ضغط الغاز الى اقل من (14.7psia (1 psig
ودرجة الحرارة من32F - الى 30F - 

مخرج الضاغط: 
يتراوح ضغط الغاز من 25psig الى 300psig 
ودرجة الحرارة من150F الى 200F


----------



## توتونونو (20 سبتمبر 2008)

هو تيجة ان درجة حرارة الغاز داخل المواسير اقل م درجة حرارة الهواء المحيط بالمواسير مما يؤدي الي تكثف و تجمد بخار الماء الموجود في الهواءعلي سطح المواسير ز
طب ليه درجة حرارة الغاز داخل المواسير اقل م درجة حرارة الهواء ؟
هذا ما تم شرحه من قبل بواسطة الأعضاء السالفيت


----------



## الميكانيكا (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ان سبب درجة حرارة الغاز داخل المواسير هو كما اوضح الاخ المهندس الشقى هوبسبب انخفاض ضغط الغاز وعند انخفاض الضغط يحصل انخفاض في درجة حرارته حسب القانون العام للغازات وبالتالي يحصل تكثف لبخار الماء المصاحب للهواء وبالتالي تجمد تلك القطرات من الماء على الانابيب ( هذا يحصل غالبا في الاجواء الباردةاذا لم يكن هنالك مراحل تسخين مصاحبة لعمليات خفض الضغط )


----------



## أبو عمر الخالدي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً للأخوة المهندسين على هذه المعلومات
وعندي تساؤل
إذا كان هناك إنخفاض في درجة حرارة الغاز نتيجة إنخفاض ضغطه

فهل سوف يزداد ضغط الغاز عندما يمر في مرحلة التسخين نتيجة لإرتفاع درجة حرارته؟

نرجو الإجابة


----------



## محمد الوباك (2 نوفمبر 2008)

في انتظار الاجابة على سؤال الأخ أبوعمر الخالدي


----------



## محمد سنان (7 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم
الرجاء التكرم باعطائي معلومة عن ميلي بار /والبار لاستعمال الغاز المنزلي و عن كيفية اعطاء البار الازم للغاز المنزلي مثل منظم الغاز


----------



## REACTOR (8 مايو 2009)

اتفق مع المهندس الشقي في مداخلتةما عدا الجزء التالي 



> ولمعاجة تلك المشكلة ( إنخفاض درجة حرارة الغاز أثناء مرحلة التخفيض )
> يتم إضافة مرحلة مهمة فى تلك المحطات وهى السخانات
> حيث يتم تسخين الغاز الطبيعى ورفع درجة حرارتة قبل أن يدخل مرحلة التخفيض لتلافى تلك المشكلة
> يستخدم سخانات من نوع Fire Tube Bolier
> أتمنى انى أكون قد أوضحت تلك الظاهرة



fire tube boiler هو نوع غلاية و ليس سخان لو في صورة لهذا السخان و كيف يتم تسخين الغاز الطبيعي 

ابسط مثال في الفترة الصباحية يترسب الندى على هيئة قطرات على الاجسام المعدنية او الباردة قليلا فاذا قلت الحرارة افي الماسورة اكثر يتكون الثلج .


----------



## virtualknight (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الفائدة الكبيرة من خلال مناقشاتكم الخلابة


----------



## ayman666666 (12 يونيو 2009)

محمد سنان قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء التكرم باعطائي معلومة عن ميلي بار /والبار لاستعمال الغاز المنزلي و عن كيفية اعطاء البار الازم للغاز المنزلي مثل منظم الغاز


رجاء المساعدة ولو ممكن كيفية حساب اقل قطر للماسورة المستخدمة للغاز المنزلي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على الفائدة الكبيرة من خلال مناقشاتكم الجميله*​


----------



## مهندس وعد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اتفق مع المهندس الشقي لكن ظاهرة تكون الثلج تكون نتيجة انخفاض درجة حرارة الغاز بدرجة حرارية اقل من درجة نقطة الندىdew point للهواء المحيط بالانبوب.ولذلك يحدث التكثف على الانبوب .


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس الشقى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الكريم
> تكون الثلج على مواسير الغاز الطبيعى يحدث نتيجة للآتى :
> ...


اتفق تماما مع هذا التوضيح من منطلق ان التعامل مع الغاز ولتفسير ما يحدث له " يعتمد على تطبيق القوانين الحاكمه للغازات "
PV=nRT فمن هذا القانون تتضح العلاقه الطرديه بين ضغط الغاز ودرجه حرارته والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## HIADER (19 أكتوبر 2009)

لا اعتقد ان غاز المواسير يتصرف كغاز مثالي لذلك لا اعتقد بتطبيق قانون الغازات المثالى بالضبط
صح ان الضغط هنا اذا ارتفع ارتفعت درجة الحرارة لكن ليس بالعامل الطردي nR/v 
هناك ما يسمى بالدورات الغازية التي تحكم تصرف الغاز كدورة اوتو وهكذا
مثلا T1/T2=(P2/P1)^(n-1)n 

فارجو ان ننتبهى


----------



## الخطيرجدا (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه الجديد والقيمه لدي


----------



## هاله المصريه (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الله والله بنستفيد منكم


----------



## موسى الاحمدي (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ketonam (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة لا أعتقد تطبيق قانون الغازات العام ...لماذا ؟لأن تناسب الضغط مع الحرارة يلزم أن يكون بقية المعادلة كلها مقدار ثابت ...أي لا بد أن يكون الv وهو الحجم ثابت إذن تغير الضغط مع تغير الحجم تبعا له لا يتناسب طرديا مع الحرارة بل أقول ان ناتج ضرب الضغط في الحجم يتناسب مع الحرارة !


----------

